# How To Know If My Graham Is Original



## bojomojo (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all, I got a Graham watch, but I need to know if its original or not.. I know even the replica is expensive and awesome, but I need to know the price range.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Not that I know much about Grahams but it would help enormously if you could post some details of your watch (e.g. model, features, price paid) and a photo of it. Someone who knows one end of a Graham from the other should then be able to comment.


----------



## bojomojo (Nov 20, 2009)

its a gift so I do not know the price. about the model.. I don't know what it is exactly, if someone has a Graham he might be able to point me out to which is the model


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Google Graham Watch and you'll see the current collection.

Apart from that, don't anything about Graham's apart from their Brawn links.


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

bojomojo said:


> its a gift so I do not know the price. about the model.. I don't know what it is exactly, if someone has a Graham he might be able to point me out to which is the model


In which case you'll have to at least show us what it looks like.

You won't meet a friendlier and more helpful bunch than the guys on here but c'mon, give us a step for a hint!!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

If it was a gift surely it would come with box and papers??these would tell you model etc,nice gift if genuine.


----------



## bojomojo (Nov 20, 2009)

No, it had to be removed from the box, because its from another country and it would have been taxed a "ton", and here is a pic:

Front: 









back:


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

I know absolutely nothing about Graham watches but I've checked out their website and I cannot see your watch.

Perhaps your's is a slightly older one?

The closest to your's seems to be the "Silverstone" range - but your's isn't there.

There's plenty websites selling "replica" Graham watches and I don't see it there either.

Almost all the watches (of that style) on the Graham London website have date windows.

On the replica sites, I can't see any Graham watches with date windows....your's doesn't (seem to) have a date window.

Given this and the story about the box and papers I'd say :thumbsdown:


----------



## bojomojo (Nov 20, 2009)

well, if by date window you mean a pointer to show the day and so on, mine has it..

It has 3 windows

1: from 0 to 31

2: from 0 to 7

3: from 0 to 24


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, I see! Your pics were not that clear.

By "date window" I meant a small squarish box which shows the date.

Your's is different, the date being shown by the sub-dials.

To be honest, I've no idea. I just got involved in this because...erm...err...why did I get involved in this?

What happens when you press the chrono buttons on the side?

Does the second hand sweep or tick?

Perhaps someone else who knows about these watches will come along and enlighten you soon?


----------



## bojomojo (Nov 20, 2009)

the 2 chrono buttons one controls the day number (1-31) and one controls the week days (1-7)..

They tick yes while changing, but what makes me wonder is why there is no month dial


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

bojomojo said:


> well, if by date window you mean a pointer to show the day and so on, mine has it..
> 
> It has 3 windows
> 
> ...


I've just had another look at Graham's website and none of their watches have the sub-dials showing the date as your's does.

These watches are made for timing events eg laps. The sub dials would be for secs, mins, hours - for that reason.

It just sounds like a cheap "looky-likey" (made that up :lookaround: ).

There is no month dial coz if you don't know what month it is you really are in trouble.

The 0-24 sub-dial sounds like it's to indicate AM or PM (24 hour clock).

Hope I'm wrong mate but I fear the worst.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

bojomojo said:


> the 2 chrono buttons one controls the day number (1-31) and one controls the week days (1-7)..


Then they aren't really chrono buttons. Just made to look like it. Sounds like the same sort of movement you get in the alpha speedmaster and not what you would find in a Graham.



purplepantman said:


> It just sounds like a cheap "looky-likey"


Sounds like that to me as well.


----------



## bojomojo (Nov 20, 2009)

ok, thanks alot guys  but any estimate on a price range?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

It is without doubt a fake. As it's an illegal copy the value is Â£0.


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

bojomojo said:


> ok, thanks alot guys  but any estimate on a price range?


You're welcome! We could be wrong remember!

If it is a fake/replica/looky-likey, nobody around here will answer a question regarding value as it has none!

Wear it and enjoy it for what it is - a present.

To be honest, I've looked at the entire Graham collection tonight and your's is the only one I actually quite like.

((But no, I don't want to buy it!))


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> It is without doubt a fake. As it's an illegal copy the value is Â£0.


Not exactly a copy as it isn't based on an actual Graham watch but the value is spot on.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I donâ€™t know the Graham watches in details, but I think this one is a fake. Chronograph watches with day/date/24 hours subdials usually are.


----------



## StephenF (Mar 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > It is without doubt a fake. As it's an illegal copy the value is Â£0.
> ...


Hi,

For reference, any watch with chrono pushers which has sub-dials showing the day of the month,

day of the week, hour of the day isn't an actual chrono. Very common on 'pseudo' chronos on e-bay.

Whatever people think about Graham ( and a lot of people hate them), they do make genuine chronographs,

so it looks like what you've got is a fake Graham Silverstone. Case back looks good from the picture,

which kind of makes you wonder why they wouldn't at least copy an actual model (the current Silverstone has

two sub-dials, not three). Sorry to dissapoint but there you go.

Here's my Graham Oxford,


----------



## StephenF (Mar 31, 2007)

StephenF said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


----------



## StephenF (Mar 31, 2007)

StephenF said:


> StephenF said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


OK, here's my Graham Oxford. Nicer than anything they make at the minute IMHO.


----------



## bojomojo (Nov 20, 2009)

actually it says chronofighter oversize overlord N0 038/250 on the back..

I will make another post with more clearer shots of it.. (I believe its a fake as you say, I just want an openion on how it looks)


----------



## bojomojo (Nov 20, 2009)

Here are the clearer photos:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bojomojo said:


> actually it says chronofighter oversize overlord N0 038/250 on the back..
> 
> I will make another post with more clearer shots of it.. (I believe its a fake as you say, I just want an openion on how it looks)


its as wrong as a wrong thing can be......the chronofighters are huge......and has a big feck of crown guard......

as already has been mentioned, this is a cheap copy, usually bought from a man, on a beach who says "looky looky"

ive seen some really pretty good graham replicas, that are correct in everyway, and you will pay upwards of Â£250-Â£400 to have one.......

this on the other hand...........


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> bojomojo said:
> 
> 
> > the 2 chrono buttons one controls the day number (1-31) and one controls the week days (1-7)..
> ...


I am afraid hes right.Besides my heads aching now


----------

